# Macbook pro... pc de gamer?



## Velky (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,  

Je cherche depuis quelque temps déjà à acheter un ordinateur portable. Aussi, en flânant dans une boutique informatique cet après-midi, j'ai "découvert" le Mac. Cherchant un pc de gamer, je me suis d'abord orienté vers la gamme N76 et N56 de ASUS, avec une carte graphique GT650, 8Go de Ram, entre 2,3 et 2,6 Ghz et un processeur i7 de troisième génération. Néanmoins, vivant au Maroc, il est impossible de trouver un ordinateur portable avec une configuration à peu près correcte. Le "haut de gamme" que je pouvais trouver ici coûte généralement autour de 1200 euros, proposant un processeur i5 de deuxième génération, parfois 6 Go de Ram et une GT 635. Il va sans dire qu'il ne s'agit pas de ASUS (marque introuvable au Maroc), mais plutôt de HP ou de Acer (marques que je préfère éviter). Inutile de dire que c'est du vol .  

De fait, mon choix s'est donc porté sur les seuls ordinateurs portables puissants en vente au Maroc : les macs. J'en ai trouvé un avec exactement les configurations que je cherchais chez la gamme N76 de ASUS, avec les avantages du Mac en plus (robustesse, durée de la batterie, légèreté, rapidité...). Je sais qu'à prix équivalent, un pc sera deux fois plus puissant qu'un Mac, néanmoins ce pc puissant est introuvable au Maroc.  

Voici le Asus de mes rêves qui est introuvable au Maroc (et quasiment impossible à importer), et dont la configuration est tout ce que je recherche : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/110347/ [...] e-maj.html  

Et voici le MacBook pro 15 pouces que j'ai trouvé : http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro/specs/ 
A rappeler que le Macbook pro que j'ai trouvé serait avec 8Go de Ram, 750Go de mémoire et 1 Go de mémoire dédiée pour les jeux;  et cela à 1800 euros. Finalement, le Asus coûtant 1200 euros, la différence de prix n'est "que" de 600 euros pour l'avoir version mac. Par ailleurs, je pense installer Windows sur le mac pour les jeux non disponibles sur mac.  

Seulement, j'aimerais savoir si les performances graphiques des deux ordinateurs sont vraiment les mêmes, et si le Mac saura faire tourner les jeux plutôt gourmand (je joue surtout à des jeux de stratégie de type Empire Total War, je pense que la GT 650 suffit largement). Aussi, j'aimerais savoir si les Macs tiennent s'il y a une utilisation "gamer", s'ils ne chauffent pas, s'ils tiennent sur la durée, etc. En gros, si prendre un Mac pour jouer n'est pas une trop mauvaise idée. 

De plus, je ne sais pas du tout quelle est la quantité de jeux qui sont compatibles avec les macs, je n'ai même pas idée de l'ordre de grandeur : si la plupart des jeux sont compatibles avec mac, ou si au contraire seule une infime partie des jeux est adaptés aux macs.  

Enfin, j'aimerai aussi savoir si jouer aux jeux sous Windows permet d'avoir la même puissance que sous OS x, ou si cela ne se fait pas sans une perte au niveau des graphismes.

J'aimeraient avoir vos avis, en fait je me rend compte que je ne sais pas du tout ce que valent les macs lorsqu'il est question de jouer. Je sais que les macs sont des ordinateurs de qualité, mais je ne sais pas s'ils sont aussi pratiques que les pc pour jouer. 

Toute aide sera plus que bienvenue . 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## lastnero (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Alors moi, je te déconseille un Mac pour jouer.

Déjà, tu vas devoir installer Windows, ce n'est pas aussi optimisé que Mac OS, et puis, changer d'os a chaque fois que tu veux jouer, ca peut devenir embêtant.

Le gros point, j'ai découvert ca avec mon premier Mac, ca chauffe ! Les mac ne sont pas vraiment fait pour jouer. On peut, mais tu vas avoir des températures de plus de 90°, les ventilos vont tourner à fond, et tu vas avoir un hélicoptère dans ta maison. D'autant plus que le mac sera brulant (tout en alu). 

La durée de vie de ton mac risque d'en prendre un coup : la chaleur, à la longue, ca use quand même les composants. Mais le problème sera le même avec un autre portable (rien de mieux qu'une tour pour le jeu !)

Et puis, enfin, pour 600 de plus, ca fait pour un pc qui ne sera pas orienté vers le jeu.



Solution :

Soit, avec les 600 de plus, tu te paies un voyage en France pour y acheter ton portable la bas.

Il doit bien y avoir des sites internet Français qui envoient des colis au Maroc, même si les frais de ports seront cher, ce sera surement inférieur à 600.

Enfin, il existe des PC portables dit "gamers" (marque msi je crois). Ca sera peut être le mieux pour ton utilisation, ils sont généralement gros, mais sont souvent mieux refroidis et bien dotés pour le jeu (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00149009.html : pour 1000, c'est très correct et sera parfait pour ton utilisation. Ce te laisse 800 pour te payer un beau voyage en France pour venir l'acheter ^^)


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

Macbook pro... pc de gamer? 


*non a déconseiller totalement .... *


Joué de temps en temps oui mais si c'est pour faire ça 100% de son fonctionnement non il ne vaut mieux pas


----------



## Velky (19 Juin 2013)

Salut Lastnero, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse . 

Le fait d'installer Windows sur Mac ne me dérange pas, je trouve que c'est un petit plus même qui me permettra de switcher entre l'un et l'autre au gré de mes envies. 

Après oui si ça chauffe beaucoup, ça posera problème, notamment si ça réduit la durée de vie du Mac... Mais tu as dit que tous les ordinateurs portables chauffent, mais est-ce que comparé au ASUS ou au MSI le Mac va plus chauffer en jeu? (tu as dit que le problème sera le même avec tous les ordinateurs portables). 

Le problème par ailleurs est que je bouge beaucoup est qu'il m'est impossible d'acheter une tour (que je ne peux emmener nulle part sans grand tracas). Aussi quelques soit les désagréments des ordinateurs portables, il m'en faudra un. 

Je pense du coup aller en France me prendre un pc si les Macs sont à ce point peu fait pour le jeu. Du reste, je n'ai trouvé aucun site qui livre au Maroc, et de toute façon se serait trop périlleux (à la frontière les douaniers n'hésitent pas à ouvrir les colis, les abîmer voire les voler parfois...), en plus de l'impôt exorbitant sur les "importations" que le douanier peut à sa guise me faire payer. 

Je reste évidemment ouvert à tous les avis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

Peux-tu maxbordeaux expliquer pourquoi c'est aussi déconseillé? Merci


----------



## MacControle (19 Juin 2013)

As tu des jeux particuliers que tu pourrais citer ? 
Un mac, à la base, n'est pas vraiment fait pour jouer, c'est plutôt un outils de travail, après moi je joue souvent sur mon mac (sans window installé dessus -> je port les jeux window...), et éffectivement le seul problème que tu puisses rencontrer selon moi est la hausse de température, après, moi j'ai un petit logiciel qui permet d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilateurs pour empêcher les mac de chauffer, si le bruit ne te déranges pas, c'est la solution (par contre la batterie par plus vite !!)

PS: macbook pro 13" (avec intel HD) -> GTA 4 (port), empire total wars gold edition, far cry 3 (port) dishonore (port aussi) et bien d'autre, je précise également que j'ai 16 Go de ram, mais 8 devrait suffir.

Voilà


----------



## Velky (19 Juin 2013)

Les jeux auxquels je joue sont de l'ordre de Napoléon Total War, néanmoins je voulais avec l'achat d'un ordi orienté gamer me mettre à des jeux de type assassin's creed ou bioshock (la configuration de mon ancien pc ne me permettant pas de jouer à ce type de jeux). Aussi, avec ton petit logiciel, ton mac chauffe toujours où le problème est-il résolu? Et joues-tu beaucoup? Ton expérience m'intéresse beaucoup


----------



## lastnero (19 Juin 2013)

Tu eux certes jouer avec un mac. Je le fais occasionnellement. Mais mon mac monte a 94°, et les ventilos tournent au max (chez moi, régler les ventilos servent a rien vu qu'ils tournent déjà au max ^^).

Comme j'ai dis, en jeu, tous les portables chaufferont, mais je pense que les pc portables dit "gamer" ont un système de refroidissement plus efficace et donc ca chauffera moins.

A prendre un ordi pour jouer, oriente toi vers un truc dit "gamer", pour le meme prix voir moins, ca sera mieux.

Après oui un mac fera quand même l'affaire (en t'équipant de support de refroidissement, ...), mais ca reste quand même déconseillé.

L'avantage de ce que je propose, c'est au niveau du prix, et de la performance pour le jeu ( GT 650M sur le mac, il y a mieux).


----------



## MacControle (19 Juin 2013)

Velky a dit:


> Les jeux auxquels je joue sont de l'ordre de Napoléon Total War, néanmoins je voulais avec l'achat d'un ordi orienté gamer me mettre à des jeux de type assassin's creed ou bioshock (la configuration de mon ancien pc ne me permettant pas de jouer à ce type de jeux). Aussi, avec ton petit logiciel, ton mac chauffe toujours où le problème est-il résolu? Et joues-tu beaucoup? Ton expérience m'intéresse beaucoup



Si tu prends les "nouveaux", je pense que cela fera l'affaire, avec mon logiciel mon mac ne chauffe plus ou presque plus ( dépend de la durée de jeu), de toute façons les composant son fait pour résister à la chaleur, donc 80 ° ce n'est pas non plus la fin du monde pour un mac, après il faut pas non plus qu'il soit à 80° toute la journée.... Oui, je joues pas mal, pas tout les jours, mais quand je joues c'est pour quelques heures, et je n'ai aucun problème, par exemple en ce moment je suis sur skyrim que j'ai encore une fois porté, car oui le problème est bien là, c'est que la moitier des bon jeux ne sont pas adapter par les éditeurs au mac, alors soit tu sais te servir de logiciel servant à porter les jeux (pas facile facile au début), soit tu installe window dessus et la je ne pourrais pas te donner un retour dexpérience 

Après, mon frère à un imac (le dernier), et la différence de performance est nettement visible....

Donc pour conclure, oui tu peux jouer sur mac comme sur un window avec comme même quelques inconvénients à savoir, la trop forte chaleur mais qui peux se régler grâce à la vitesse des ventilateurs, et pour finir l'incompatibilité de la plus part des logiciels/jeux mais qui encore une fois peut être réglé par l'installation de window sur mac ou d'une technique de portage  

En tout cas sache que je vies très bien mon expèrience gaming sur mon mac qui me sert égalment de super outil de travail


----------



## lastnero (20 Juin 2013)

J'ai deux trois questions sur le portage !
Tu utilises quel logiciel ? Ce te permet de porter n'importe quel logiciel de PC vers MAc ?
Comment ca marche (genre émulateur a la Wine sur linux ?).
En portant un jeu via un logiciel, tu n'as pas des soucis avec l'optimisation du jeu ?


----------



## MacControle (20 Juin 2013)

Salut, alors j'utilise effectivement wine, mais ce n'est pas un émulateur, loin de la !!
Non, la encore il y a des limites (qui je le pense seront bientôt franchies vu la vitesse de développement de l'application ses derniers temps....), ces limites sont simple : direct x11 qui n'est pas supporté !, donc pour les jeux qui propose direct x 9 et11 il n'y a pas de problème car il utilisera automatiquement 9, mais pour le reste souvent ça ne marche pas ou très difficilement, il y a également quelques limites avec les pilotes graphique, mais bon, on trouve souvent une solution.... 
Pour l'optimisation, très franchement cela dépend, autant avant quand wine n'était pas très avancé, les jeux ramaient, certaines partie graphiques également, bref c'était galère, autant aujourd'hui, je joue à skyrim comme je pourrais y jouer sur pc....je n'ai aucun problème avec far cry 3 (pour citer des bon jeux), en revanche par exmple pour tomb raider 2013 j'ai défois des lags mais seulement quand je suis en résolution medium, en basse qualité aucun problème, donc voilà encore une fois cela dépend des jeux, mais je dirais que globalement c'est satisfaisant, même si cela tournerait surement mieux sur pc....( et encore ^^).

PS: La technique de portage est assez compliquée au début, et tu n'y arriveras peut être pas tout de suite, mais heureusement il existe des sites qui recensent déjà pas mal de port comme par exemple :  http://portingteam.com/files/ (je suis inscrit et est déjà posté quelques ports), si tu n'es pas trop null en anglais tu devrais comprendre  un peu le fonctionnement....


Voilà, donc sache que jouer sur mac ets possible, je le fait tout les jours ou presque, mais cela reste contraignant, après moi ça ne me pose aucun problème et pour rien au monde je retournerais sur un pc


----------



## lastnero (20 Juin 2013)

Merci, je suis étonné, j'utilisais wine il y a pas mal de temps sur Linux, et je ne pensais pas qu'il était capable de ce genre de choses !

Je vais essayer à l'occasion pour voir ce que ca donne


----------

